# isshinryu karate



## drummingman (Oct 25, 2006)

does anyone study this style of karate? if so what do you like/dislike about it? is it good for real self defense and does it have ground fighting?
there is a guy in my area that teaches this style so i am trying to find out about it.
anything you can tell me would be great.
thanks


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2006)

I studied it 20+ years ago but no longer do. I liked it and found it practical. Like most styles of karate, kung fu, kenpo, Tae Kwon Do, etc., there isn't really much groundfighting, but there is some standing grappling in  the kata.


----------



## searcher (Oct 25, 2006)

I studied it for a few years after having the fortune of having a student that had trained in it for several years.    We worked out an exchange.   I found it to be a great style with higher stances, clean striking, and the use of the vertical fist.   The guy I trained with had brought in wrestling to what he had to teach, so there was some ground fighting.   There were a number of standing submissions.   Not a bunch of kata, but there are enough to take some time to master.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 26, 2006)

cool thanks.im meeting with the guy who teaches this style tomorrow night.i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 26, 2006)

*For me I like the vertical punch in close quarter fighting. Its quick and powerful. I am not so much a fan of the position of the thumb. I have had the opportunity to know several Isshin ryu stylist in my time and found that most are very good in their fighting skill.*


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 26, 2006)

I also like using the vertical fist in tight situations.  I am torn on the thub position because sometimes I use it myself but not alot.


----------



## TimoS (Oct 26, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what is the reason for the position of the thumb in Isshin ryu?


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 26, 2006)

*I am not sure why the thumb is positioned on the side in the Isshin ryu punch. Soken's Shorin ryu uses the vertical fist punch with the thumb wrapped around the for finger like the corkskrew punch. I have been told by several Okinawan stylist that it puts pressure on a pressure point on the hand and is unhealthy.*


----------



## searcher (Oct 26, 2006)

I was informed that it was quicker and I tend to agree.   I use it when the situation calls for it.   It is perfect while retreating and striking to the body.  You don't get full utilization of the tricep, btu it still has plenty of power.   You also have a lessened risk of breaking your pinky side metacarpal if you don't get full placement on the target.


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Not being an Isshin ryu stylist I can't say for sure, but from what I have read researching, Shimabuku O'sensei used the vertical fist because it was faster and that it made use of the first two knuckles to strike the vital points with more penetration. I guess legend has it that he caught some flak from the other masters of the time for teaching such a dangerous technique openly.*


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2006)

I was told it makes for a tighter fist. Like the others, I am torn, but overall I feel it makes it too exposed for injury.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 26, 2006)

well i talked to the teacher tonight.it went very well.
by the way,i asked about the thumb position and he told me that the reason why he place it in the way it is is to make the wrist stronger when punching.he said that when he wraped his thumb around his fingers he found that his wrist kept bening in and causing him tp spring his wrist.


----------



## pstarr (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, in Yilichuan we form our fist the same way.  It does provide for a more stable wrist position.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 27, 2006)

it just looks like it would be very easy to jam the thumb when holding it this way.and im sure that would really hurt.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 27, 2006)

Actually, I think it is easier to jamb the thumb in a typical fist configuration (thumb on side) than with the thumb on top.  I also think that thumb on top makes aligning the top two knuckles for punching a bit easier.

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2006)

drummingman said:


> it just looks like it would be very easy to jam the thumb when holding it this way.and im sure that would really hurt.



That was my experience--jamming it is much more likely when it's held this way. You take the good with the bad!


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 27, 2006)

*I have worked on the makiwari with this punch at different angles and have not jammed my thumb.  I have practiced with both types of fist and the only time that I have had wrist issues is when you turn all the way over with the punch. We do a 3/4 turn on the punch which make for a strong punch and protects the small bones in the forearm. More than likely you are not going to over extend the arm in a real fight unless you miss.  This happens more in freesparring and tournament fighting.  In a real situation you don't have the luxury of the ref saying yame! So, you must experiment with all types of punches and angles and train,train, train.*


----------



## kicksindabank (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a chance to study this about 10 years ago. I enjoyed it and still keep in contact with those who are still in it.

I wish you success on your martial arts journey.


----------

